# Alte Festplatte in neuen Computer einbauen



## Isnom (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Computer bestellt und würde in diesen gerne meine Festplatte aus dem alten Computer einbauen, um die dortigen Daten nutzen zu können. Da ich mich längere Zeit nicht mehr mit PC-Technik auseinandergesetzt habe kommen jetzt ein paar Fragen bei mir.

Auf dem neuen System ist Windows 7 installiert und auf der alten Festplatte noch XP. 

1. Kommt es zu einer Betriebssystemkollision, wenn ich die alte Festplatte einbaue?

2. Kann die alte Festplatte die neue ausbremsen, so daß ich die Daten von der alten nur auf die neue kopieren sollte und dann wieder ausbaue?

3. Ich habe mir die alte Festplatte schon einmal angeschaut, ich konnte keine Jumper finden um diese auf Slave zu setzen. Ist das Jumpersystem heutzutage veraltet, dass dies nicht mehr nötig ist?

4. Sollte ich beim Umbau generell etwas beachten?

Ich danke für Hilfe schon einmal im voraus und falls ich benötigte Informationen nicht mitgeteilt haben sollte, einfach nachfragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Isnom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir einen neuen Computer bestellt und würde in diesen gerne meine Festplatte aus dem alten Computer einbauen, um die dortigen Daten nutzen zu können. Da ich mich längere Zeit nicht mehr mit PC-Technik auseinandergesetzt habe kommen jetzt ein paar Fragen bei mir.
> 
> ...




Was ist die alte Platte denn für ein Standart? UDMA (also mit IDE Kabel) oder schon SATA. Wenn sie SATA ist kannst Du sie als Datenspeicher schon noch nehmen, auch UDMA 133er evtl noch falls Du den Platz wirklich brauchst - Programme oder Games würd ich nicht unbedingt auf ne alte Platte tun - ein HDD Bench bringt da Aufschluss wieviel die neue schneller ist (oder auch nicht^^). Zu einer Kollision der OS kann es eig nicht kommen, da die Plate am Secondary Port dann als SLAVE eingestellt wird solange man im BIOS nix anderes einstellt. Die meisten modernen Platten haben  keine Jumper mehr nein.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

Wegen dem OS, beim starten Solltest du zwischen beiden Systemen wählen können.

Nur ein Problem bei Win7, dort musst du über die startoptionen bevor das OS lädt dann WinXP auswählen, zumindest ist das noch so beim build 7100 (also dem Release Candidate).

Ich hatte 2 Partitionen 1xWin7 1xWinXP, und ich konnte bei WinXP die Partition vom Win7 sehen aber umgekehrt nicht, musts du mal schauen wies bei dir ist.

Was ich dir empfehle: Spiele und Co auf die neue Festplatte ziehen (da win7 wesentlich shcneller läuft als XP) und die alte platte formatieren und als neuen Datenträger reinhängen, wenns geht sogar im Raid verbund laufen lassen.


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Sorry Magexe...aber was Du da sagst kommt so in der Praxis einfach nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da er 2 Plattten (also Physisch) hat wird da keine Auswahl kommen solang er nicht selber nen Bootmanager installiert. Auch hat die Geschwindigkeit der Festplatte nichts mit dem OS und umgekehrt zu tun...wenn man also Win7 auf ne langsame Platte zieht ist es langsamer als XP auf ner neueren. Andersrum ebenso. Beide OS auf der Gleichen Platte könnten einen minimalen Unterschied bringen (vllt im Worklflow aber sicher nur minimal beim Lese/Schreibzugriff) - was aber uninteressant ist, da man nie beide OS zugleich am laufen hat und der Unterschied für denNutzer eigentlich unmöglich spürbar ist.


----------



## Magexe (3. Dezember 2009)

okay hab vergessen hin zu schreiben: wegen verbund das ich mir nicht sicher bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich hatte keinen bootmanager installiert und ich konnte dann auswählen (f8 war glaub ich um die startoptionen zu sehen) so wars bei mir zumindest (auch früher wo ichs mit 2 platten getestet habe).
Vonwegen XP und Win7...wenn ich mir das anschaue, ich habe ne relativ neue platte klar ok win7 ist da schneller, aber auch auf der alten von meinem vater (die ist jetzt 5jahre alt) läuft 7 schneller als XP auf meiner^^

naja aber da er ja nen neues system bekommt, und win7 vorinstalliert ist sollte er das schon her nehmen ^^

EDIT: so ist zumindest meine nutzungserfahrung, wies in der theorie aussieht ist halt immer so ne sache, kommt auf die Praxis drauf an


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> Vonwegen XP und Win7...wenn ich mir das anschaue, ich habe ne relativ neue platte klar ok win7 ist da schneller, aber auch auf der alten von meinem vater (die ist jetzt 5jahre alt) läuft 7 schneller als XP auf meiner^^


Erm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das stimmt halt so nicht. Klar wenn dein Dad ne ältere Top-SATA HDD hat kann die bestimmt noch mit ner neuen Billig-HDD konkurrieren. Allerdings verwette ich meinen A*** darauf, dass Win7 nicht schneller auf die Daten der Platte zugreift als zB XP (vorausgesetzt alle Treiber sind aktuell und richtig) - möglich allerdings dass es sich subjektiv so anfühlt weil Win7 die Aufgaben ganz anders angeht...trotzdem hat ne HDD ne Zugriffszeit von X ms und das ändert kein OS (was derzeit aufm Markt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im Raid Verbund laufen 2 unterschiedliche Platte afaik mal gar nicht.

Wie Eingans bereits gesagt bleib ich dabei was die Nutzung der Platten angeht .

LG


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2009)

Er könnte auch beide reinhängen und dann die
Daten die er für wichtig erachtet auf die neue Festplatte ziehen und die 2. alte
Als Backupplatte nutzen.
Z.B.: Paragon Drive Backup 9 Express installieren und dort die Backups lagern.
Oder er nimmt DriveImageXML

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja hey hab direkt auch ne Frage dazu.
Und zwar, hab jetzt nen neuen Rechner und wollte meine alte Festplatte einbauen also angeschlossen (hier direkt ne frage, einfach nur Kabel vonner Festplatte ins Mainboard, oder muss da noch Strom rein?) aber mein Rechner erkennt die Platte nicht. Zwar die neue aber leider nicht die alte, wo halt die ganze Musik etc. drauf ist und da ich mich überhaupt nicht mit Rechnern auskenne wollte ich euch mal fragen was man da machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch das ein oder andere Foto schiessen damit man weiß wies innendrin aussieht.
Achja habe das Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, als Gehäuse und als erste Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint.
Falls weitere Infos gebraucht werden, sagts mir bitte, werde die dann umgehend an euch weitergeben.
Grüße Silenzz


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Dezember 2009)

Joa Indos über die 2. Platte wären nicht schlecht. Schliest du die mit nem Breiten oder Dünnen kabel an und ja sie braucht Strom


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

Also das ist ne 250Gb Platte hat Sata, schließe die mit nem breiten Kabel an, ehm was fürn Kabel benötige ich denn für die Stromzufuhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: Auf beiden Festplatten ist Windows xp drauf


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

Soo ich habs jetzt gebacken bekommen, die Festplatte einzubauen etc. das Problem ist nur, ich bekomm jetzt nen Bluescreen..-.-* Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ich brauch die Festplatte eigentlich nicht, nur die Daten die dadrauf sind, kann man die irgendwie retten? Ist halt die ganze 'Musik drauf, Bilder etc. alles Dinge die ich gern wiederhätte, wäre da was zu machen´?


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich kommst du an die Daten ran. Wo ist denn das Problem. Die alte Festplatte war doch nicht kaputt, oder? Du schließt sie einfach an ein SATA-Port an und gibst ihr vom Netzteil Strom.
Entweder 4pin oder 15pin SATA, je nachdem, was sie halt will. 

Danach stellst du im Bios sicher, daß von der neuen Platte gebootet wird und nicht von der alten. Sollte er von der alten booten, dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Fetzen fliegen, weil die Chipsatz-Treiber ja nicht zum neuen Computer passen.

Stelle also sicher, daß von der neuen gebootet wird. Dann holst du deine Daten rüber, formatierst die alte Platte meinetwegen und nimmst sie als zweite Platte für irgendwelche Daten.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

ahh cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ehm, wo stelle ich im Bios denn fest, ob er von der neuen bootet?
Und die alte Festplatte würde dann ganz einfach beim Windows Explorer auftauchen?


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, sollte sie. Im Bios gibt es ein Menü, wo du die Bootreihenfolge einstellen kannst. Stelle da sicher, daß da die neue Platte gewählt ist.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Dezember 2009)

ahh gut danke ok, gebacken bekommen danke für deine hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehm jetzt noch ein allerletztes Problem (sorry =S ) ich krieg über den Pc keine Internet Verbindung, ich hab alle Treiber die mir mitgeliefert wurden, installiert etc. hab dann heut morgen das Lan-Kabel eingesteckt und ich komm einfach nich ins Internet, mir wird auch nur eine Verbindung gezeigt die sich 1394-Verbindung nennt. Wüsste hier jemand Rat?

Grüße silenzz

P.S. Wie gesagt, sagt mir falls ihr noch bestimmte Infos braucht, einfach ansagen, liefer die dann nach bestem (Ge)-Wissen

&#8364;dith: Soweit ichs hier auch sehn kann, is alles Onboard, also keine Karte oder so, hab die a.) nich bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 b.) sind alle Anschlüsse sozusagen zusammen.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wird im Gerätemanager unter Netzwerkadapter etwas angezeigt und wenn ja, was?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Dezember 2009)

1394 Is Onboard Firewire braucht kein mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann sein das wie Klos sagen möchte der Netzwerkadapter nicht Installiert ist und der Treiber fehlt schau da mal nach sollte das nicht der fall sein musst du wahrscheinlich nur eine Netzwerkverbindung einrichten.
bei Windows 7 hab ich das noch garnicht gemacht ich google da mal was^^


----------



## Silenzz (25. Dezember 2009)

Also im Gerätemanager wird nur 1394 Netzwerkadapter angezeigt mehr nicht, ehm der "richtige" Netzwerkadapter wäre dann auf der Mainboard Cd sozusagen?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (26. Dezember 2009)

Das verwirrt mich allerdings Windows 7 sollte wenn einer vorhanden ist Ihn zumindest erkennen, ist der Netzwerkanschluss den auf dem Mainboard oder an nem PCI anschluss?

Edit: hast du den im Gerätemanager irgendwo gelbe Fragezeichen?


----------



## Perkone (26. Dezember 2009)

Wenn im Gerätemanager nix angezeigt wird, ists entweder im BIOS ausgestellt oder der onboardchip kaputt.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2009)

oder ich bin vercheckt und hab vergessen die Treiber draufzuladen..-.-* aber danke für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem an Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

